
Republic – Invest as little as $10 in private startups - peter_d_sherman
https://republic.co/
======
noddy1
Great way to get a piece of a company which is unable to get adequate funding
from VCs (who at this point are funding almost anything anyway)

------
olliej
I’m curious as to how you would do this without them becoming public companies
(at least from the POV of the SEC)

~~~
rahimnathwani
"Investors using the Crowd SAFE get a financial stake in the company, but are
not immediately holders of stock. Investments are converted to equity if
certain “trigger events” occur, such as the company’s acquisition or IPO."

